# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  mtDNA H16b Haplogroup

## Sandlapper

I have the following query posted under the main Genetic Genealogy and Haplogroups header, but I wanted to include it here, as well.

I participated in the Genographic Project's Geno2.0 DNA test, and I received the mtDNA haplogroup result of *H16b*.
I would like to know if anyone has any info regarding that particular group. It seems to be either rare or it hasn't received much attention from researchers.

Hopefully, I can contribute in some way to further study. In the meantime, I'll enjoy the quest to find out more...

Thanks,

-Sandlapper

----------


## Sandlapper

I have found the complete genetic sequence of H16b on the NCBI GenBank site. I will post a link after I reach the required 10 posts!

----------


## Fire Haired

here is a link to a website page which is about mtDNA H http://www.genebase.com/learning/article/20. they said



> Infrequent/minor subclade of H. Further research will better resolve the geographical distribution pattern of this subclade


so i guess there is almost no knowledge about where H16 is popular or where it originated. plus u have a subclade H16b which makes it even more complicated.

this is a link to a map of mtDNA and its subclades(including H16) in europe, Asia, and north Africa
http://www.genebase.com/doc/mtdnaHap...bution_Map.pdf

i could not copy and paste the map.

when looking at the map i could not find any H16 so it is extremely rare

----------


## Flamestitch

> I have found the complete genetic sequence of H16b on the NCBI GenBank site. I will post a link after I reach the required 10 posts!


You might be talking about my results! I'm an H16b, and I submitted my sequence to GenBank. My maternal line comes from the British Isles, but I don't know much more than that. I do know they came to the colonies very early- around the mid 1600s, and they lived in Virginia, in Prince William County.

----------


## Sandlapper

Hi, Flamestitch!

I made an inquiry to a geneticist in the UK with access to the GenBank info. He informed me that out of 18,000 sequences on GenBank, only 33 are H16, and out of those only 12 appear to be H16b, so it appears to be an uncommon group.
He was kind enough to add a couple of lines from 23andMe saying, "It appears that H16b is solely 'Germanic' and of pretty recent separation.... One might say that this group appears, as any group that might be, Anglo-Saxon."

I would post his name, whereas, I really appreciated him reaching out and providing me with this information, but I'm still new to this board, and I'm not certain of the protocol in these matters.

----------


## Sandlapper

Oh, by the way, Flamestitch,

My maternal immigrant ancestor also arrived in the colony of Virginia in the mid 1600's from the British Isles!

----------


## zanipolo

> Hi, Flamestitch!
> 
> I made an inquiry to a geneticist in the UK with access to the GenBank info. He informed me that out of 18,000 sequences on GenBank, only 33 are H16, and out of those only 12 appear to be H16b, so it appears to be an uncommon group.
> He was kind enough to add a couple of lines from 23andMe saying, "It appears that H16b is solely 'Germanic' and of pretty recent separation.... One might say that this group appears, as any group that might be, Anglo-Saxon."
> 
> I would post his name, whereas, I really appreciated him reaching out and providing me with this information, but I'm still new to this board, and I'm not certain of the protocol in these matters.


Did you or he run BLAST ?
if so, what was shown?

----------


## Sandlapper

zanipolo,

He told me that the coding region mutation was C9129T. I'm not exactly sure how he put his hands on the info. I hope that is helpful to you.

----------


## zanipolo

> zanipolo,
> 
> He told me that the coding region mutation was C9129T. I'm not exactly sure how he put his hands on the info. I hope that is helpful to you.


Thanks

I was curious on what BLAST confirmed, as I have 2 x H23 ( persons named collins and sorel ) shown and a H7* ( person name beaugrand) as well.............so I was just wondering.
IIRC BLAST gives you blocks of 10Cm on persons with exact genes

----------


## Flamestitch

> Oh, by the way, Flamestitch,
> 
> 
> My maternal immigrant ancestor also arrived in the colony of Virginia in the mid 1600's from the British Isles!





As rare as this subclade is, I wouldn't be surprised at all to find a relatively recent common ancestor between us.


I think it's so exciting that you've found even this small amount of information! My results came in last year, and I was pretty frustrated to find next to nothing on H16b. I tested through Family Tree DNA, and had one solitary match at the FMS level.


The family names in VA are Blake, Cornwell, Buckner, Seale, Bristow, and Nichols. The only one I am absolutely certain of is Blake, the rest are connected by a sketchy will that only names my grandmother as "grandchild," so that may not be valid.

----------


## Sandlapper

zanipolo,

I will post some links that you my find interesting after I hit the magic number of 10 posts.

----------


## Sandlapper

Flamestitch,

Wouldn't surprise me at all if we shared some maternal ancestor somewhere in Virginia. Most of my maternal ancestors eventually migrated south to NC and then SC.

----------


## Sandlapper

zanipolo,

As promised:

H16 sequence group link: http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm

Complete H16b genome: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/nuccore/JX423390

----------


## Flamestitch

That's my DNA! And Ian Logan is the person who prepared the file for me. He was very helpful.

----------


## Sandlapper

Well, Flamestitch,
It seems that you and I share a maternal ancestor, possibly an Anglo-Saxon woman, whose granddaughters (many generations later) found their way to the New World in the mid 17th century. It really is a small, small world sometimes!
Glad I get to communicate with you via 21st century technology!
And yes, Ian is very helpful!

----------


## Flamestitch

It's really fascinating, and I'm so glad to make these types of connections too! I just hope more people decide to get tested, so we can add some information to this group.

----------


## German Celt

Hi all, just thought I would chip in here, I am H16 as well, my furthest traceable maternal ancestor is 
*Catharina Rohmer* Your 8th great grandmother Birth c. 1680 in Wildberg, Calw, Baden-Württemberg, Germany

----------


## JS Bach

My wife and daughter are H16 as well, and they trace their direct female line back to England four or five generations back.

Apparently, H16 has been found in Germany dated 4625-4250 BC : http://www.ancestraljourneys.org/eur...ithicdna.shtml

----------


## JoanHoff

Hello! I had my father do the Gene2.0 test and his mother's Mitochondrial Haplogroup is H16b. My father was born in Mannheim, Germany, and his parents divorced when he was very young. I have tried to look for names common to my DNA matches in Ancestry who don't match my mother's side of the known family. 
I really would like to know more about my father's maternal lineage because she is a part of me. National Geographic said her maternal line went back to Ireland and Scandinavia, and Britain. Her family were supposedly from Lorraine, which is now in France, but was a German province 100 years ago. I wonder if those women in Virginia colonies are related to my paternal grandmother. My mother's side came to New England and Quebec before Ontario, Canada, and my father arrived in 1952. But I am certain I have ties with American Germans or French descendants in America who were my paternal Grandmother's ancestors. I hope to look up the names I have found on this discussion board. Thanks all!

----------


## JoanHoff

Dear Sandlapper and Flamestich:

"The family names in VA are Blake, Cornwell, Buckner, Seale, Bristow, and Nichols."

I am writing to share that I used the tool I have to hand, Ancestry.com, to look up Buckner among my DNA matches. 20 living individuals were returned, all of whom had a Buckner female ancestor in Viriginia. These members family trees all are heavily Virginia,and only one of them had any possibly link to my Mayflower and Mayflower-era American families, and no connection with my Canadian roots since the American Revolution. 
With our way of having women take their father's name, a woman's name reflects her paternal heritage is most countries of the world, as so her maiden name would have only one generation and her daughter's would be different. Nevertheless, I have to say how thrilled I am to have those six names to look up, and a location, to explain a likely link between my father's Mitochondrial DNA, and the shared DNA markers I have with people who don't match my known side of my tree. Thank you again!

----------


## JoanHoff

Update from me:
Many matches using the Ancestry.com tool for people who have Buckner and Seale in Virginia and the Carolinas. I have found quite a few Dutch names in the mix, and when I use gedmatch to seek out those DNA piece coming from my paternal grandmother, there seems to be English and Dutch clusters. Again, because maternal line names change each generation, it's very hard to trace with certainty. 
Would someone let me know about BLAST? Also is there anyone using Gedmatch? If my grandmother is H16b, and people on this thread are H16 and H16b, I would think that it is possible to track down shared DNA segments. 

I a curious as to how the science interprets the term Anglo-Saxon, since Anglia and Saxony are both regions of the mainland. I have read in Oppenheimer(2006?) that the Anglo-Saxon "invasion" left a limited DNA imprint on the English, less that 10%, and that the Scandinavian DNA footprint is much wider. Of course, the research Oppenheimer drew on was more than ten years old, and so much has happened since then. 

One study I read recently indicated that the British Isles have received a steady stream of newcomers from the mainland in the past thousand years, and that the *average* Englishperson is less that 50% British. Oppenheimer argued that the British Isles were strongly populated from Denmark and Norway before the Roman invasions, and that the roots of the English language go back before the Anglo-Saxon modifications and additions. 

One final question, some of you have written about the location in the genome of the H16b-specific strands. Is anyone able to tell me which chromosomes might be involved in either the mitochondial protein-making, or in the autosomal DNA that could have travelled along with it?
Thanks in advance,
Joan in Canada

----------


## Flamestitch

> Dear Sandlapper and Flamestich:
> 
> "The family names in VA are Blake, Cornwell, Buckner, Seale, Bristow, and Nichols."


Hello! I am so excited to hear that you found so many matches with those names. I didn't test through Ancestry, so I've never been able to search there. I'm on GEDmatch too.

----------


## JoanHoff

I would like to do a comparison on gedmatch. Of course the shared ancestry of your Virginia ancestors and mine from France may show up in the autosomal. Would it be possible to have your Gedmatch ID? Mine is A803492 and my email address is castalia at rogers dot com.

----------


## Lolweave

Hi there! I have just found this site and registered to join as I too am H16b! I received my results from Family Tree DNA a couple of years age, but found everything so complicated to interpret! Every now and again I come back to it and today I realised that my maternal DNA is quite rare! So, here I am. I live in Australia and 98% British apparently :)

----------

